# It's Senior Citizen Day !



## IKE (Aug 21, 2018)

I didn't realize that us old farts had our own special day.......Happy Senior Citizen Day everyone !


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm not a senior citizen... but happy SCD to all of you who are.... do you get a prize?... :flowers:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 21, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not a senior citizen... but happy SCD to all of you who are.... do you get a prize?... :flowers:



Actually, you are, Holly, as is wife and I. Remember, this is a Senior forum. You just happen to be a later Senior/Baby Boomer. Like yourself, neither of us really act, let alone look, like a Senior Citizen, but we are. Like you, we don't have the typical look of a Senior, as in a full head of gray hair. You wouldn't believe how many people get surprised when we tell them our age, because of no gray hair showing.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 21, 2018)

It's always Senior Citizen Day in my house these days.  Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 21, 2018)

HI Classic Rocker,I have gray hair and when I tell people how old I am,they always say'you don't look it'
I've never worn makeup,do alot of walking,which could be one of the reasons people think I look younger than I am Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 21, 2018)

I dunno! Is it just me or does everyday seem like a holiday to IKE? :shrug:
I hadn’t even heard of Bacon Day until he announced it :laugh:
What’s tomorrow’s holiday? 
Happy grapefruit day?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 21, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> HI Classic Rocker,I have gray hair and when I tell people how old I am,they always say'you don't look it'
> I've never worn makeup,do alot of walking,which could be one of the reasons people think I look younger than I am Sue



Can we see some ID please? :lofl:


----------



## Keesha (Aug 21, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> You wouldn't believe how many people get surprised when we tell them our age, because of no gray hair showing.



But isn’t that because you use “Just For Men” hair dye? nthego:layful:

Sorry everyone ! I’m being silly! :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks Ike, Happy Senior Citizen Day to you too!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 21, 2018)

A person is only as old as they let themselves be....lots of truth in the old saying "You don't stop playing when you get old, rather, you get old when you stop playing".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 21, 2018)

And let's not forget.....


----------



## StarSong (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm happy with my life and lifestyle, but do miss my younger body for a range of reasons.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> But isn’t that because you use “Just For Men” hair dye? nthego:layful:
> 
> Sorry everyone ! I’m being silly! :laugh:



Ok, can not tell a lie...…..yes! I use the Mustache & Beard one, but only use it on my temples, short sideburns and mustache. Wife colors her hair fully.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 21, 2018)

Don M. said:


> A person is only as old as they let themselves be....lots of truth in the old saying "You don't stop playing when you get old, rather, you get old when you stop playing".



Don, tell that to many of us that endure arthritis pain of some kind. I can still do certain things, but many things that I could do years ago, including ride a horse and rope a steer (rodeo), I sure can't do today. We are lucky we are still able to handle our 20' powerboat and go to the Range for target shooting.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 21, 2018)

Actually, I have a high school classmate, that I graduated with, that him and his wife look like they could be our parents, due to a head full of gray-to-white hair. I was shocked when I seen what him and his wife looked like on FB. But, then again, there's another guy I graduated with in 1968 that has a head full of really white hair.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, you are, Holly, as is wife and I. Remember, this is a Senior forum. You just happen to be a later Senior/Baby Boomer. Like yourself, neither of us really act, let alone look, like a Senior Citizen, but we are. Like you, we don't have the typical look of a Senior, as in a full head of gray hair. You wouldn't believe how many people get surprised when we tell them our age, because of no gray hair showing.



Wrong Cody...I've not reached retirement age ..several years to go yet, so I'm not a senior citizen yet!!!


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 21, 2018)

lol - funny how things work - when we little, folks will tell us "you look older than that" and we take it as a compliment.  By the time we qualify for this site, the opposite is true.  No one has ever told a senior, upon hearing their age, "yes and you look every minute of it", or words to that effect.  Even if you look like death warmed over, people will still say "gee, you look much younger".  

But that's just me.  YMMV.

In Ohio, at age 60 you now get your "Golden Buckeye" card, which gets you senior discounts at some places.  It used to be 55.  AARP starts soliciting us at age 50.  One of the things I loved about Target in Hawaii is that the card everyone for any alcohol purchase.  Made me feel good to have to show I was old enough to buy that bottle of wine.....


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Don M. (Aug 21, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Don, tell that to many of us that endure arthritis pain of some kind. I can still do certain things, but many things that I could do years ago, including ride a horse and rope a steer (rodeo), I sure can't do today. We are lucky we are still able to handle our 20' powerboat and go to the Range for target shooting.



Actually, I have been living with arthritis....and a bit of sciatica....in my left hip/leg for the past 5 or 6 years.  When I first went to the doctor with it, the first thing out of his mouth was "do you want a referral to a surgeon?"  No Thank You.  After some research, I found a series of exercises that allows me to pretty much do anything I want....including wrestling thousands of pounds of firewood for our outdoor wood furnace.  In case I've overdone it a bit, I keep a small bottle of Naproxen Sodium (generic Aleve) handy, and take one after supper....that's as close as I want to get to drugs.  I keep my weight under control, get plenty of exercise, and REFUSE to grow old without giving it my best shot.


----------



## dkay (Aug 21, 2018)

We have our own day? Wow, time to celebrate. I've been looking for a good reason to go get a donut.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 21, 2018)

Well, if it's our special day, why aren't there presents, decorations, parades? Especially presents. I want presents.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2018)

....I think I hear a parade coming up the street!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 21, 2018)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Well, if it's our special day, why aren't there presents, decorations, parades? Especially presents. I want presents.



Yes!!! I agree, where are the presents?...

All I got was grocery shopping that wore my poor ol' senior back out. I didn't even get a discount.

Where are all those bag boys anyway?


----------



## DaveA (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't know what the official "Senior" age is, but if it's 60, then 2 of our 4 kids are there already and the other two have only a couple of years to go.  Take me back 30 or 40 years and I wouldn't have been able to conceive that our children would be joining us as senior citizens.

Maybe after 80 or 85 we should be considered "ancient" citizens or possibly "decrepit" citizens??  It would be fitting - -at least in my case.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 22, 2018)

DaveA said:


> I don't know what the official "Senior" age is, but if it's 60, then 2 of our 4 kids are there already and the other two have only a couple of years to go.  Take me back 30 or 40 years and I wouldn't have been able to conceive that our children would be joining us as senior citizens.
> 
> Maybe after 80 or 85 we should be considered "ancient" citizens or possibly "decrepit" citizens??  It would be fitting - -at least in my case.



As others have said, many places in the US consider 55 a senior, and the AARP starts hounding people at age 50.   IMO 60 is definitely a senior.   Who cares anyway; it's just another label.   "You're only as pretty as you feel," said Grace Slick.


----------

